# Cual seria el equipo mas apto para gamer.



## Beslon (Ago 30, 2010)

buenas, tengo estas dos combinaciones de hardware por el lado de intel y AMD y me preguntaba cual podria ser la mejor conbinacion para juegos y aplicaciones multimedia.

*AMD*
Board MSI gd70 890fx, 16gb de ram o la Asus Crosshair IV 
Memoria RAM  Corsair Dominator 1600mhz 4gb (2*2)
Grafica Ati 5870 o 2 MSI n460gtx 768mb SLI
Fuente Thermaltake TR2 TX 850w o la de 1000w
Procesador Phenom II 1090t 3.2ghz
Mouse logitec G500
Monitor LG 20" led
Disco duro Caviar Black 1TB, 64mb de cache

*Para Intel seria lo mismo*.
Asus Rampage III gene, Gigabyte ud3r X58 o una MSI X58 pro-e USB 3.0 (tengo dudas de cual elegir)
Intel i7 930 2.8ghz
Memoria RAm patriot  6GB VIPER II SECTOR 7 (3*2) CL9 1.65V TIIMING 9-9-9-24
2 MSI N460GTX 768MB SLI o una GTX 480
Fuente Thermaltake TR2 TX 850w o la de 1000w
Mouse logitec G500
Monitor LG 20" led
Disco duro Caviar Black 1TB, 64mb de cache.

estas combinaciones de hardware valen casi lo mismo, agradeceria sus opiniones al respecto. un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Yo me decanto por el lado de AMD, el 1090T por ahora, anda re-sobrado  para lo que uno le ponga, y sobre todo, con buen precio. La Board, pues,  el chipset 890FX ofrece amplio abanico para hacer y deshacer, me  declinaría por la Asus Formula, o la M4A89TD-PRO/USB3, esta última con  el 890GX
Las gráficas, sin duda el SLI de 460. La Ram Ok, 4Gb Suficientes.
La fuente, Corsair, de 700W para arriba, o Coolermaster Silentpro...Si  se puede la Gold Edition, mejor, Es una de las inversiones más  importantes...


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola, yo me compraria una Alienware de Dell. 
Sds.


----------



## felipecorream (Ago 31, 2010)

mes pille el pc portatil aus g53 aj a1...es el mejor ademas si lo comprar en eeuu te sale como en 1700 dolares....tiene procesador i7......como 8 de ram,,,1 tera de disco....sonido con sobwoofer.....aceleradota ati....es lo mejor  q hay y es economico......


----------



## Beslon (Ago 31, 2010)

ese portatil que dices es un mostro la verdad, he visto algunos reviews y es impresionante y eso que existe su hermano mayor el g73 creo k es. son portatiles de mucho rendimiento, pero no soy muy adepto a ellos. y en cuanto al combo me estoy inclinado por el lado de amd es verdad lo que dicen que para multimedia y demas ta bien sobrao pero intel y el multihilo puede que influya bastante en cuanto a mejor procesamiento de informacion sin generar tanto cuello de botella lo cual pasa muy amenudo con los procesadores de amd. es una decisión difícil la verdad.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Beslon dijo:


> ese portatil que dices es un mostro la verdad, he visto algunos reviews y es impresionante y eso que existe su hermano mayor el g73 creo k es. son portatiles de mucho rendimiento, pero no soy muy adepto a ellos. y en cuanto al combo me estoy inclinado por el lado de amd es verdad lo que dicen que para multimedia y demas ta bien sobrao pero intel y el multihilo puede que influya bastante en cuanto a mejor procesamiento de informacion sin generar tanto cuello de botella lo cual pasa muy amenudo con los procesadores de amd. es una decisión difícil la verdad.



al intel solo se le saca jugo con aplicaciones fuera del alcanze de cualquier mortal. Pero, si hay el money, no debería de haber problema. . A mi me agradan los 6 núcleos físicos.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 2, 2010)

Lo mejor es armarlo, core i7 6Gb ram mother intel, tarjeta video ATI de las ultimas (hay muchos modelos) una buena fuente, un disco de 500Gb o 1 Tb y queda tu pc gamer, asesorate a la hora de comprar si no conoces bien


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yo haría cualquiera de las cosas que te recomendaron Y UN BUEN SISTEMA DE AUDIO JAJAJA


----------



## MarkRom (Nov 28, 2010)

Una buen Monitor seria recomendable, Ahora los monitores que soportan 3D tienen una frecuencia de actualización de 100Hz o más!!! Y definitivamente aparte de buenos graficos el Sonido Multicanal 7.1 o 5.1 son exquisitos!!!

Mi Máquina
-Intel DP35DP
-Intel Quad Core 9300 2.5 GHZ
-Ge Force 9600GT 512mb DDR3
-RAM 4GB Dual Chanel
-1TB HDD

La placa me ha servido, pero como uso Windows 7x64 hay un problema, que intel no ha proporciona los controladores para la tarjeta de sonido integrada con windows 7 asi que solo tengo 2.1


----------



## djdaddy (Dic 20, 2010)

la mia es: amd phenom x4, 4gb de ram, Board msi k9n6pgm v2, Tarjeta video Ati hd 4350 de 1gb. Hard disk de 1 tera. S.O. Windows 7. y puedo decir que me funcionan casi todos los juegos hasta el momento, no he tenido problemas con ninguno.


----------



## cartman86 (Dic 21, 2010)

Si es para jugar, no hay nada mejor que un intel + nvidia.

Pues es mas costoso pero a la larga te durara mas, en cuestion de rendimiento con juegos posteriores. Sobre todo por que los procesadores intel icore tenen mayor cantidad de tecnologias para el futuro, los cuales amd los incorporara mas adelante.

Con graficas nvidia, pues esta posee el motor de fisica que te da un poco mas de realismo en algunos juegos. Y como la serie 4xx salio despues de la de ati hd5xxx, tiene la ventaja de ser mas rendidora y mas eficiente. No te recomiendo la ati hd 5870, no esta buena en cuanto a rendimiento/costo.

Ya si tu presuspuesto es apretado ve por un amd ya sea de 4 nucleos o si puedes uno de 6.

Pero simpre es mejor un intel para juegos. 

Te recomiendo que busques mejor una fuente Antec, son muy buenas y de circuito de muy buena caldiad, son las fuentes mas confiables de l mercado. thermaltake son buenas, pero hay mejores. Recuerda uan buena fuente cuida tu inversion.

Por memoria tambien me voy por las patriod, son muy buenas y poseen buen margen de overclock (aunque yo use OCZ que a sido mi marca de memorias toda la vida).

La board asus, sin palabras lo mejor de lo mejor, si solo vas a sar una tarjeta de video, es un desperdicion, pero en cambio tendras una board para realizar un gran overclock. 

Podrias buscarte una board con X58, cualquiera que lo poseea sera una gran board, pues es el mejor chipset que ahi para intel.

Si quieres algo duradero y de calidad pero no puedes por una asus, busca una gigabyte, que boards tan buenas y lo de ultradurable, no es marketing, es un hecho, son las board mas durables y de mayor calidad. Su overclock es excelente (por algo sera que tengo una XD).

Por ejemplo la gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9, es una board, que no tiene nada que envidiarle a la Asus Rampage III. Pero vuelvo y digo si no vas a usar varias tarjeta de video, busca una mas digamos normal. XD.


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

tengo un ordenador parecido al AMD....... y si eres un gamer extremo te digo una cosa.....piensa mejor en gastarte el dinero en un disco ssd, porque el ordenador va a tener un cuello de botella en la tranferencia de tdatos por el disco duro......


----------



## Ramon-DC (Ene 9, 2011)

Mira todo el mundo se va por cosas extraterrestres y sobreredimensionadas, respeto pues ya son experiencias de cada uno. 

Ahora te decia sobre cosas alienígenas y no precisamente las AllienWare (). 16GB de Ram me parecen un poco *Exorbitantes, *4Gb como dice Tacatomon son mas que suficientes por ahora.

Después el procesador Estan los AMD Phenom II x6 1090T que son 6 nucleos reales por un precio razonable de $229 Dólares en general, por otra parte estan los mas altos creo yo hasta el momento de la gama Intel que son los Core i7 990x de 6 nucleos tambien por un precio Quiebra bolsillos de $999 Dólares. como decian antes si el dinero no es problema adelante con intel, una de las desventajas de de el procesador de AMD x6 esque aun esta limitado a la memoria dual DDR3 y el Core i7 soporta hasta memorias de Triple canal. Pero considera Que harias con la diferencia entre los Dos si compraras el AMD 1090T ($761 dolares) comprarte una pantalla plana de 40" y usarla por HDMI, uff eso si seria otra cosa.

En cuanto a tarjetas de video, son muchas cosas que tomar en cuenta como el tipo de memoria, su capacidad, si usaras crossfire o 3-Way SLI, tienes las ultimas de Nvidia o las ultimas de la Radeon ahi es tu elección en caso de conocer a ninguna de estas marcas, ya te tocaria ver reviews en internet sobre como rinden o como esta aqui y por ayá.

Discos duros los Western Digital siempre son buenos, en especial los Caviar Green 500GB, 1TB, son bastante buenos, si quieres que tu sistema funcione de la mejor manera posible, entonces estan los discos duros de estado solido o SSD, puedes hacer arreglos RAID con ellos y armarte una bestia de Lectura/escritura y evitar cualquier retraso con un HDD normal, eso si son mas caros, en lo personal dedicaria un SSD de 64GB para el puro sistema, y usar HDD normales para Datos, Juegos, Musica, Video etc. Nunca es bueno comprar discos duros de capacidades enormes pues cuando te llege a fallar el tamaño de loq ue tendras que recobrar será inmenso, es mejor tener dos Discos de 500GB que uno de 1TB.

En motherboards cualquiera que soporte tu procesador, en lo personal mis marcas favoritas son: MSI, ECS Asus y Asrock.

En Fuentes de poder *Nunca y te digo nunca* te vallas por las marcas poco conocidas, vete por CoolerMaster o Thermaltake, fuentes que soporten lo que vallas a comprar. He aquí una aplicación online muy util para calcular esto "http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/" Solo introduce en cada campo los componentesque haz de utilizar y te estimará una cantidad de Watts que consumiran al 100% de uso (lo que se le conoce como "Stress Test") te recomienod que le des unos 50-100W mas arriba de lo que te de para que andes sobrado de poder, y no vallas a quemar algo en la odisea.

Saludos y esta es mi humilde opinion.

PD:Soy un Ferreo fan de AMD y ATi Radeon.




http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola, tengo una Amd athlon 64 x2 4200+, 1gb ram, placa XfX 8600gt 1gb todo metido en un mother m2n vm dvi y juego al call of duty 4, 6 y otros pesaditos y me va bien (en buena grafica) si querés ir tranquilo al máximo podes comprarte cosas un poco mejores pero con tanta pc que mencionás te pasás me parece...


----------



## Grimorio (Ene 10, 2011)

Saludos, si buscas algo extremo sin duda tendrías que ver esto Falcon Northwest Mach V http://www.falcon-nw.com/

Tambien puedes ver las Alienware que son mas accesibles monetariamente


----------



## Nandre (Ene 17, 2011)

hola a todos !!!! ojala que no comiencen las controvercias de cual es mejor si intel o amd como asi tambien en el caso de las vgas nvidia o ati. 
Por lo que mi humilde opiñon ya que trabajo en reparacion y armados de pc he visto mejores rendimientos equipos que usan cpu intel y gpu nvidia aunque son un pocos mas sobrevaluados economicamente hablando, yo me iria por la alternatiava del i7 recorda que con HyperThreading simula 2cpus por cada nucleo y ejecuta de una manera mas eficiente las tareas con respecto a la targeta grafica de lleno a nvidia ati tiene problemas con driver en algunas vgas como ha pasado con las famosisimas 4670 en su auge, aunque sean mas baratas, no obstante nvidia tiene mayor rendimiento y posee soporte para PhysX (calculos de fisicas muy complejos por medio deaceleración hardware GPU) haciendo mucho mas realista los juegos y soporte para cuda.
Te lo digo por experiencia propia ya que tengo un pc de hace mas de 2 años compuesto por: Intel core2 extremo doble nucleo corriendo a 3GHz, 3GB ram ddr2, y una Nvidia 9800gx2 1GB  memoria de video y juego a los ultimos titulos como call of duty black ops con los graficos y filtros full 16AA y antialising corriendome a 60fps mas que sobrados
Espero que pueda ayudarte con esto Saludos!!!!


----------



## ferrari (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahora mismo lo mas poderoso en tarjetas de video son las doble GPU GeForce GTX 590 de Nvidia y la 	
AMD Radeon HD 6990 de AMD, son lo mejor de lo mejor, obviamente deben ir acompañadas por un Hardware igual de competente pero quien se haga a cualquiera de éstos dos monstruos ya está en la cima de los gamers gamers..


----------



## eLBARDOS (Feb 23, 2011)

todo este hardware con el call of duty o crysis para llevarlo al overclock


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2011)

El Crysis corre a Full HD con un par de GTX470! Y el buscaminas ni se diga...


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 28, 2011)

¿Cual seria el equipo?   

Yo pienso que el duelo esta entre la  _*IBM Sequoia*_  o la  _*IBM Roadrunner*_ .

Quizas pierdan un "poquito" de velocidad al emular Win*O** o XBox, porque utilizan Linux.


----------



## ferrari (Feb 28, 2011)

Mandrake, le cuento que me dejó verde pues ahí si no entendí su recomendación, por otro lado recomiendo que para equipo gamer por experiencia propia JAMAS!!! comprar tarjeta de video ATI XFX, en realidad es la peor ensambladora de ATI, las hay otras muy buenas como ATI Sapphire ó ATI His, pero las XFX ya van dos tiradas a la basura....


----------

